# Vitamin K



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

Both Instinct and EVO list Vitamin K. Is this different from Vitamin K3 which is suppsed to be a bad ingredient?


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

ajcstr said:


> Both Instinct and EVO list Vitamin K. Is this different from Vitamin K3 which is suppsed to be a bad ingredient?


I would ask them. Could be natural addition, could be premix, could be K3...


----------

